# CO2 or not with Low Tech



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

I am switching my tank from High Tech to Low Tech, but I seem to be getting lots of thoughts some saying I should keep CO2 and cut back light & ferts while others say just to get rid of the CO2. What everyone thoughts on this?


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

well, the term low tech, does kind of relate to not having very many high tech add ons, like co2 and high output lighting. it's your tank, do whatever you feel is right to keep your flora/fauna happy.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

for me, i like having co2 in my non fert low light moss tank to lower the ph since mine's quite high. But im just using the standard 2 liter diy co2.


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

ddrfreak_tung said:


> for me, i like having co2 in my non fert low light moss tank to lower the ph since mine's quite high. But im just using the standard 2 liter diy co2.


If I am to keep CO2 going then would I still want to make it so my drop checkers turn green? Or would I want way less CO2 going into the tank?


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I don't think you need a drop checker with DIY co2, mine never changes color.


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah that the thing, mine is not DIY, it high pressure, with reactor


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

then turn it down to half or even a fourth of what you were running, any co2 to me is better than nothing.


----------



## Gabez (Oct 7, 2012)

keep the co2 , it allows the plant to re purpose cells used for co2 absorption to be used for light and nutrient absorption. I think tom barr had a link for this study.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Jim Jim JIm JIM....loose the co2 and see what you can grow!!!!!!! Go back to the co2 later.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

I also ditched my DIY co2, and having low tech plants..

so happy now. i don't even dose ferts


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I also ditched my CO2 and went back to low-light. No ferts, no nothing. Just happy fish and happy plants. The plants grow slowly, but they seem pretty healthy to me and the look great.

I have been toying with the idea of turning back on the CO2, since I still have the whole setup (whole system for sale if anyone in Denver is looking). But, I don't want to put too much or my neocardina shrimp will stop breeding, and I'm starting to wonder what the point of adding CO2 would be.

If the plants grow a bit faster that doesn't really help me at all. There is nominal algae in the tank, and no problems that CO2 would fix.

So, now that it's been a few months I am pretty sure I just want to get rid of the CO2 and be done with it.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

really just depends on what ur looking to get out of ur tank? no info on that . . . if i had another co2 i would still throw it on a low light tank just a little extra co2 really helps, but its all up to what you want out of it and whats in it ect ect. are u tryin to just go for low tech no co2 an any "fancy" things or just low light? low light doesnt have to be low tech.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

Jim, I'm in the same boat as you. It's a big change but I came across this and thought it'd be pretty interesting. So, have you heard of the Low-Tech Excel method? Here's a link to a site explaining the low-tech with a substitute for CO2 approach. 

http://www.sudeepmandal.com/hobbies/planted-aquarium/guide-low-tech-excel-planted-tank/


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep, I ditch DIY CO2 as awell and just dosed with Flourish Carbon...
But its your tank... Gosh if only I had a proper Co2 system


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the reply's
My goals...
Have a nice planted tank, low maint.
Use Less Ferts if any
Use Less CO2
Avoid doing water changes every week (if I can)
Already have one child that 2 and a 2nd on the way, time is going to be limited. The CO2 system I have now is very high tech, high pressure, dual strage reg, with huge reactor and 20 lbs CO2 tank. 

Most critical goal? Have wife stop yelling at me for working on the tank too much and also making a mess of the living room. ha ha


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Jim_PA said:


> Thanks everyone for the reply's
> My goals...
> Have a nice planted tank, low maint.
> Use Less Ferts if any
> ...











It is amazing what can be done with this!:redface:


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just say no to C02 based on your goals, like others have said. 

Go for a good substrate and low-light root feeders. I personally prefer organic potting soil (not mineralized, I do a hybrid dry start to let organics start breaking down). With no c02 and low light, you won't need to change water or prune plants often or deal with dosing ferts. The most you might need is some excel.

My favorites: crypts hands down. Java fern and anubias come in a close second. 

Seriously, get rid of the c02 and save yourself hours of work and maintenance. Pick the right plants, and you can still have a lush and dense planted tank. I think it's nicer on the critters too when they aren't being blasted with ferts and co2 constantly.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Jim_PA said:


> Thanks everyone for the reply's
> My goals...
> Have a nice planted tank, low maint.
> Use Less Ferts if any
> ...


Hahaha.....after being married for 20 some years, my wife encourages my hobbies. I think she figures if i'm busy with my projects, i'm not bugging her for "something else"


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

wheatiesl337 said:


> Just say no to C02 based on your goals, like others have said.
> 
> Go for a good substrate and low-light root feeders. I personally prefer organic potting soil (not mineralized, I do a hybrid dry start to let organics start breaking down). With no c02 and low light, you won't need to change water or prune plants often or deal with dosing ferts. The most you might need is some excel.
> 
> ...


I thought about the the organic potting soil, but don't know how that would work with my substrate. I have the substrate from aquarium plants dot com. (I got free from them) just not sure if it would be a good cap. I think is size is smaller than eco-complete.


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jim_PA said:


> I thought about the the organic potting soil, but don't know how that would work with my substrate. I have the substrate from aquarium plants dot com. (I got free from them) just not sure if it would be a good cap. I think is size is smaller than eco-complete.


You would have to provide a bit more info or picture on the substrate, as I am not familiar with it, but website appears to say: 

*Granular Size: 1.2mm to 2.8mm*

*If that's correct, it should work just fine.*


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

That substrate from aquarium plants will cap dirt just fine. I have used everything from ecocomplete to play sand to cap dirt, and that is in between the two, so you'll be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2008)

Then reduce your light and keep the CO2. You'll have good, slower growth with lower light and CO2, and need to fertilize less (because of the lower growth) and do less water changes (because there's less ferilizer hanging around). You'll also have less algae.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> It is amazing what can be done with this!:redface:


Hoppy!!! you obviously haven't read my threads, duct tape leaves marks, you gotta go with electrical tape!!LOL


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

So I am thinking I will run the CO2 real low, mostly because I am lazy don't want to pull it out and remove my reactor. I hope it the right way to go. Plus I will never sell it for what I put into it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Jim_PA said:


> So I am thinking I will run the CO2 real low, mostly because I am lazy don't want to pull it out and remove my reactor. I hope it the right way to go. Plus I will never sell it for what I put into it.


The "right way to go" with low light tanks includes very few parameters. Primarily, and almost exclusively, it refers to having low light. After that you can add whatever else makes your planted tank experience best for you, including CO2, specialized aquarium substrates, special filters, fertilizer dosing, powerheads in the tank, etc.


----------

